# And the prize for the worst-timed global forum goes to...



## nickel (Dec 10, 2008)

... the second Global Forum for Media Development.

Το Φόρουμ συγκέντρωσε στην Αθήνα κάπου 450 δημοσιογράφους από 106 χώρες κατά το τετραήμερο 7-10 Δεκεμβρίου.
Πληροφορίες εδώ: http://gfmd.info/index.php/news/importance_of_communication_emphacised/

Πώς και πώς το περίμενε, όπως φαίνεται, ο δήμαρχος. Από τη σελίδα _Christmas in Athens_ (προσέξτε το δέντρο: «Φέτος η Αθήνα φωτίζεται, στολίζεται και μοιράζεται με όλους μας τις πιο λαμπερές γιορτές»).

Σε μια προσπάθεια άμεσης διάδοσης της γιορτινής διάθεσης των Αθηναίων σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο, στα εγκαίνια των εορταστικών εκδηλώσεων την Κυριακή 7/12/2008 19:30 έχουν προσκληθεί και θα παρευρεθούν 500 δημοσιογράφοι και ειδικοί των ΜΜΕ από 100 περίπου χώρες, οι οποίοι θα βρίσκονται στην Αθήνα για να συμμετέχουν [sic] στο Δεύτερο Global Forum for Media Development (7-10 Δεκεμβρίου 2008). 

Το σύνολο των δημοσιογράφων είναι προσκεκλημένοι του δημάρχου στην τελετή εγκαινίων καθώς η παρουσία τους αποτελεί μοναδική ευκαιρία αλλά και πρόκληση για την προβολή της πόλης των Αθηνών σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο. Ο Δήμαρχος Αθηναίων μετά το πέρας της τελετής των εγκαινίων θα δεξιωθεί τους καλεσμένους στη στοά Σπυρομήλου [sic], όπου σε ένα ειδικά διαμορφωμένο και στολισμένο χώρο θα έχει την ευκαιρία να τους ενημερώσει για τις δράσεις της πόλης αλλά και για τις εορταστικές εκδηλώσεις των Χριστουγέννων.​
Θα ενημερώθηκαν μόνοι τους για τις δράσεις της πόλης. Για τη σελίδα με τις κάρτες σκέφτομαι να στείλω αυτήν εδώ.





Ευχαριστίες στον Λέξο για τον σύνδεσμο.


----------

